# Thrown together meatloaf



## letscook (May 30, 2009)

I was straighten up my freezer and saw a small pkg of ground turkey, ground pork and a pkg of hamburger.  Thinking I better use these up I decided to make a meatloaf out of them. I just threw a bunch of stuff together and it came out fantastic nice and moist and great flavor.
here what i did

3 pks of ground meat about a 1 1/2 ea- pork ,turkey, beef
small onion cut up
few quirts of ketshup
good squirt of djon mustard
salt and pepper
2 eggs
3 slices of bread soaked in milk
lil garlic podwer
then i remenber seeing on a show someone put spinach in theirs  so I had a bag of frozen spinach and i put that in there to
topped it with a mixture of ketshup and brown sugar


----------



## Wyogal (May 30, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## luvs (May 31, 2009)

i love meatloaf, anykind. yours sounds delish fer a rainy day meal.


----------

